# New Home Brew shop in Cannon Hill area BNE



## Maheel (6/8/16)

Noticed some signs going up for a new HBS in Cannon Hill BNE on Wynum rd.
People inside stocking shelves.... as i drove by.

In the old mower shop near Ham Bro's accountants across from the natural food shop. (99 bikes / lifeline corner)

I wonder what they will be stocking......

Good luck to them as it's close to my place


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/8/16)

My area two - shame it is the Bermuda Triangle for retail in that block but I will make a point of buying what I can from them to help keep em going. That's assuming that they keep yeasties and hops refrigerated


----------



## gaijin (6/8/16)

Close-ish to Craftbrewer. Brave men - they must be doing just K&K gear.


----------



## Maheel (7/8/16)

gaijin said:


> Close-ish to Craftbrewer. Brave men - they must be doing just K&K gear.



yeah but still good to have another shop in any area i reckon

hopefully they will be living the dream


----------



## kevinj (7/8/16)

It didn't stop them from opening up right on top of another HB shop, that's why they don't stock cans.
But beating the prices over at Annerley, that will take some doing.
How long ago did the shop at manly close?
Is the original HB shop in capalaba still open, haven't been down that way in years.
My life is all Sundays and Mondays and every think seams to have happened just a couplaa weeks ago.
I've always hoped that Ibrew would open a branch/shop in Brisbane.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (7/8/16)

Floor space inthat shop will probably limit them to K and K - so should not be in direct competiton with CB. True Brue were still at Capalaba the lat time I was there and the only other shop on Southside as you say is Annerley. I get mist my grain and hops in bulk but would be nice to just be able to walk down the road when I need yeast and other odds and ends. Wondering if more of these will open up again now that supermarkets are downsizing HB offerings?


----------



## Reedy (7/8/16)

Living at Carina it's not that far to CB so I'll continue buying my grain, hops, liquid yeast etc. from them (plus they are great guys who have given me heaps of advice since I moved to AG), but will be good to have a K&K HBS nearby for bits & pieces (hopefully they will stock the Mangrove Jacks cider kits, the missus loves them).


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (7/8/16)

Just went there and he opens tomorrow. Will be stocking everything including grain, kegging gear, doing AG demo brew days in his kitchen area (when its finished) - owner seems to be a very nuce guy who is has a pretty sound knowledge of brewing so wishing him well!


----------



## wynnum1 (7/8/16)

Mower shop address is 947 Wynnum Rd, Cannon Hill, QLD 4170.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (7/8/16)

Reedy do the MJ Cider kits come in green pouches? If so then you Mrs will be pleased.


----------



## Reedy (7/8/16)

That's the ones Lagerfrenzy. I've got tomorrow off, might pop in & have a look (and probably buy some more stuff I don't really need)


----------



## Smokomark (7/8/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Floor space inthat shop will probably limit them to K and K - so should not be in direct competiton with CB. True Brue were still at Capalaba the lat time I was there and the only other shop on Southside as you say is Annerley. I get mist my grain and hops in bulk but would be nice to just be able to walk down the road when I need yeast and other odds and ends. Wondering if more of these will open up again now that supermarkets are downsizing HB offerings?


Craig at Tru Brew Capalaba is still going strong. Mainly kits and spirits. 

Jeff at Home Brew Shop Cleveland has doubled the size of his shop last year ( after 20 odd years of trading ). He now stocks a pretty good range of grain and hops. Cheap gas refills while you wait, keen pricing on grain by the kilo or sack. He is also quite flexible on pricing for hops by the kg - I scored a kg of simcoe last week for around $60. 
Always helpful with a good range of bits and pieces.


----------



## Mickdc (7/8/16)

Cleverbrewer will indeed be opening tomorrow ! We are not 100% ready, but with all the local interest and people dropping in anyway we are going to open.

The address is 949 Wynnum Rd next to the mower shop 

We will defiantly be more than kit and kilo and will be constantly adding new products 

The demo kitchen should be finished early this week, the brewhouse will be along shortly as well

We aim to be a one stop shop for all brewing requirements


----------



## Reedy (8/8/16)

Just popped into Cleverbrewer at Cannon Hill to check it out & see if they refill C02 cylinders as mine ran empty over the weekend. Great news, they do! 

As Mick said, they are stil putting things together, but based on what I saw, and what Mick told me he has planned for the shop, it will be a great addition to the area for K&K and AG brewers.

I'll definitely be supporting them given the service I received today, and the fact that they are only a 5min drive from my place.


----------



## Rambo (8/8/16)

Great news, you didn't happen to get a price for the gas refills did you?


----------



## Reedy (8/8/16)

No idea sorry Rambo, Mick didn't actually charge me as he wasn't able to fully fill the cylinder at this stage (it's about a third filled according to my regulator which will be enough to see me through until he can).

As I said, they are still setting up the shop at this stage, but it looks promising.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (8/8/16)

Yep the store is still a work in progress but I think the vision is there. Certainly worth having a chat to Mick as he is a genuine enthusiast and a font of information.


----------



## Mickdc (8/8/16)

We had a great first day here at CleverBrewer. So good to meet so many AG brewers.

Progress is being made on the demo kitchen and should now be operational on Friday, with the plumber the last trade to finish. First brew will be a cup of tea! This clears the way for the outstanding grain and keg parts orders we had to delay.

I am just doing up a Wyeast order so if there is anything anyone wants just let me know, I intend to only order small amounts but frequently for maximum freshness

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Coodgee (8/8/16)

Hey Mick do you have a website?


----------



## Rambo (8/8/16)

Mickdc said:


> We had a great first day here at CleverBrewer. So good to meet so many AG brewers.
> 
> Progress is being made on the demo kitchen and should now be operational on Friday, with the plumber the last trade to finish. First brew will be a cup of tea! This clears the way for the outstanding grain and keg parts orders we had to delay.
> 
> ...


Good to hear, I'm sure I'll be popping in soon. Do you know how long until you get the CO2 refills up and running and a price? I'll be needing a refill before my wedding at the start of September and am running out of business hours to get things done. And +1 for the website, would like to check out what you'll be offering.


----------



## wynnum1 (9/8/16)

Coodgee said:


> Hey Mick do you have a website?


The problem with a web site is that the name is very close to another in Victoria .


----------



## Mickdc (9/8/16)

Coodgee said:


> Hey Mick do you have a website?


I have the domain Just need the time to upload and make live should be up soon...


----------



## Mickdc (10/8/16)

Rambo said:


> Good to hear, I'm sure I'll be popping in soon. Do you know how long until you get the CO2 refills up and running and a price? I'll be needing a refill before my wedding at the start of September and am running out of business hours to get things done. And +1 for the website, would like to check out what you'll be offering.


My focus now is on the physical shop and face to face with customers As for the co2 and price you can get co2 now, and no you don't need to chill it first! And the price, well , what is the going rate? I'm happy to match that.

We will be in the shop all day Wednesday despite the show holiday.
Still have 1000s of little jobs and loving it!

The Business hours. We usually be open by 6.30am till around 6pm weekdays Slightly shorter hours Saturday and probably 10am to 2 pm Sunday subject to review


----------



## Radshoes (10/8/16)

**** yeah im bringing my 10kg CO2 bottle to you guys on a hot summers day to see how much you get in it!


----------



## mstrelan (10/8/16)

Mickdc said:


> My focus now is on the physical shop and face to face with customers As for the co2 and price you can get co2 now, and no you don't need to chill it first! And the price, well , what is the going rate? I'm happy to match that.
> 
> We will be in the shop all day Wednesday despite the show holiday.
> Still have 1000s of little jobs and loving it!
> ...


Sweet I'm gonna come get some CO2 this arv. Think Andale charges about $26 to fill my 2.6kg bottle.


----------



## GibboQLD (10/8/16)

Dropped in for a look today -- it's a good little setup with a lot more on the way. Looks to have a good amount of parking either directly in front of the shop, or in a little parking bay out the back (off Marsh Street), and Mick seems pretty damn knowledgeable, was happy to have a decent chat though I didn't actually buy anything (this time, at least!).

Didn't quiz him too much RE: prices, but they seem reasonable and competitive.

Thanks for the chat, Mick! Will definitely be popping in again.


----------



## Reedy (10/8/16)

You'll do well if you're going to be open on Sundays Mick (even if just for a couple of hours)


----------



## Mickdc (10/8/16)

Reedy said:


> You'll do well if you're going to be open on Sundays Mick (even if just for a couple of hours)


We will be open Sundays for sure Probably not till 9 and maybe till 4 we will try that and adjust to suit the demand.

If I had a day off i would just be brewing anyway right?


----------



## Zorco (10/8/16)

Brew at work . 

Great smells to go shopping to.


----------



## Mickdc (11/8/16)

Woo Hoo!

My mill came today along with lots of plumbing and Kegging bits and pieces gas cylinders too. Brewhouse vessels came today as well 
Lu (my Wife) is freaking out, she has just spent 4 days entering about 3000 items into the computer and now she has a few hundred more to do! 
Didn't dare tell her we were half way...


----------



## Mickdc (18/8/16)

Fresh Yeast has arrived in excellent condition! 

Package was still very well chilled so you wont get them fresher than this in Brizzy today! Quite a few have been pre ordered now so if you want to reserve a particular yeast let me know or drop in. 

Nick I have your Roeselare in time for the weekend!

Also Pediococcus, B. Lambicus and B. Bruxellensis

Cant remember who ordered the Ringwoods but they are here as well We will be keeping a yeast order book from now on so we can notify you the moment new stock arrives


----------



## mstrelan (24/8/16)

How's the store going, can we get grains crushed on demand now? Looking forward to browsing your products on a website.


----------



## barls (24/8/16)

welcome to our new sponsor i suggest he starts a new thread in the sponsors section.


----------

